# PETITION zum Nerf von Szenarien



## Geige (6. November 2008)

Vorwort:

Szenarien machen das Open-RvR komplett unattraktiv.
Da macht es auch keinen Unterschied ob im man Open-RvR für Player-Kills einen RP/XP-Bonus von 100% oder 2000 % bekommt.

Denn im Open-RvR ist Dank der Szenarien nichts los.

Denn 2000 % von "Nichts" sind immer noch "Nichts".

Und mit Level 40 wird dann sowieso nur noch Szenario gefarmt. Denn.....

Gebietskontrolle ? Wenn interessierts ? Und wenn die Hauptstadt angegriffen wird ? Na das ist doch toll !!!! Dann kann ich nämlich Hauptstadt-Szenarios machen....zur Abwechslung^^.
Hauptsache bei all dem ist, ich steige schnell und effizient im Rufrang. Und das Mittel dazu.....Szenarios.

Ich seh das ja täglich. Im Kriegslager stehen drei Schlachtzüge am Szenario-Questgeber. Dafür ist das RvR-Gebiet daneben leer. Was auch kein Wunder ist, da sich der Aufwand für Open-RvR nicht lohnt.

Wozu sich die Mühe machen und aufwendig eine Armee organisieren, wenn man doch nur einen Knopf drücken muss die RP´s kommen automatisch quasi von selbst in den ArXXX geflogen.





Vorschlag:


Szenario-Änderungen:

Szenarien geben Rufpunkte nur bis Level 39.
Ab Spieler-Level 40 tragen Szenarien weiterhin zur Gebietskontrolle bei, aber geben keine Rufpunkte mehr.

Open-RvR:

Einflussbelohnungen auch im Open-RvR. Jede Eroberung einer Burg und jedes Schlachtfeldziel gibt satte Erfahrung und einen Drop. Und Einfluss den man wie bei den PQ voll macht und dann gegen ein Item eintauschen kann. Wie bei den PQ eben. Damit man nicht so auf das Würfelglück gegen 38 andere Burgraider angewiesen ist.

Erhöhung der RP´s bei Burgeroberung. Die RP´s für die kleinen Schlachtfeldziele finde ich angemessen. Aber das man für ein gewonnenes Szenario im T3 ~1200 RP bekommt und für eine eroberte Burg 900 RP find ich ein arges Missverhältniss.
Anhebung der RP bei Burgeroberung auf 2000 RP fände ich angemessen für T3.


........wer unterschreibt ? Ich fang mal an

/Unterschreib.

bevor jetzt die ersten zu schreien anfangen ich hab den post nicht selbst geschrieben sondern habe
ihn mit erlaubnis von *Redwick* aus dem online-welten forum kopiert!
mfg geige


----------



## Bluescreen07 (6. November 2008)

Viel zu harmlos, das muß härter sein:

Im Szenario -50% Ruf, OpenRvR dafür +50%Ruf und wenn der Gegner das T-Gebiet hät gibt es im Szenario gar kein Ruf und im Open RvR +100%!

PS: Petitionen bringen nix du mußt den Hersteller an den Eiern (Geld) packen, dann passiert was


----------



## Tiegars (6. November 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach nützen alle Petition nix. Zum einen interressiert es den Hersteller nix,nada was wir hier in Europa schreiben oder sonst was. Sie wollne nur unsere Kohle ist nun mal eine tatsache. Auch die Herren von GOA werden nix ausrichten können. Suche mal die Posts von Sternetaler doer wie der heisst^^ Die kannst an einer Hand abzählen. Also vergessen wir es lieber.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## corpescrust (6. November 2008)

Ich will hier nicht zum Meckerpott mutieren,aber warum sollen Szenarien generft werden ?

Das Problem ist doch das RvR total dröge ist.#
Kuck sich doch einer so eine Belagerung an.

Eine Burg ein paar NPC , ein paar meist sinn freie Belagerungswaffen rein  und fertig.
Null durchdacht das Ganze, wird die Burg verteidigt ist sie praktisch nicht mehr einnehmbar.
Wie soll da PvP entstehen,wenn PvP die Aussicht auf Erfolg verhindert.
Die Belagerer ziehen sich dann meist zurück und suchen sich was neues.
Etwas was nicht verteidigt wird.
Wie soll da RvR aufkommen ?

Die Szenarien machen ja noch halbwegs Spaß, obwohl solches Bombenrun und klau die Fahne gedöhns ja nun mehr als albern ist.


----------



## Zauma (6. November 2008)

Und wenn man die Szenarios wirklich so einschränkt, wie ist es dann mit den Spielern, die eine große Unbalance auf ihren Servern haben?

Ich habe beide Seiten miterlebt. Zuerst war auf Huss die Zerstörung in der Überzahl und hat alles dominiert. Mit dem Ende des Freimonats sind scheinbar viel mehr Zerstörer ausgestiegen als Ordler und nun hat die Ordnung die Übermacht.

Open-RvR findet nicht statt, weil die Spieler in Szenarios gehen, aber viele gehen in Szenarios, weil die andere Seite im Open-RvR drückend überlegen ist. Da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz, oder?


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2008)

Das Problem ist einfach, dass gefühlte 90% vom RvR nicht die Bohne Ahnung haben und sich denken "PvP game gut... ab zu den BGs!"


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (6. November 2008)

/unterschreib

Ich würde es aber anders machen, undzwar sollte man das Open RVR System umkrempeln, Gebiete einnehmen sollte man NUR durch Burgschlachten und Open RVR Schlachtfeldziele. Szenarien sollten NICHTS mit den Gebieten zu tun haben. RP sollte es in Szenarien bis RR 60 geben, doch ab 40 sollte es sehr schleppend voran gehen, so das sich Open RVR eher lohnt.

XP / RP unter lvl 40 / RR 40 sollte auch gesenkt werden, aber nicht extrem, beim Leveln sind Szenarien ja doch schon ganz praktisch.






Zauma schrieb:


> Und wenn man die Szenarios wirklich so einschränkt, wie ist es dann mit den Spielern, die eine große Unbalance auf ihren Servern haben?
> 
> Ich habe beide Seiten miterlebt. Zuerst war auf Huss die Zerstörung in der Überzahl und hat alles dominiert. Mit dem Ende des Freimonats sind scheinbar viel mehr Zerstörer ausgestiegen als Ordler und nun hat die Ordnung die Übermacht.
> 
> Open-RvR findet nicht statt, weil die Spieler in Szenarios gehen, aber viele gehen in Szenarios, weil die andere Seite im Open-RvR drückend überlegen ist. Da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz, oder?



Mittlerweile hält sich das aber schon fast die Waage, auf den meisten Servern kann man mittlerweile gut spielen, es gibt sogar Server mit Ordnung Überzahl....

Ich bleibe bei meiner Theorie, für Ex WoW Spieler war Zerstörung interessanter und "cooler", viele der WoW Spieler gehen nun aber zurück zu WoW wegen dem Add on, somit haben wir bald ausgeglichene Verhältnisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronma (6. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, dass gefühlte 90% vom RvR nicht die Bohne Ahnung haben und sich denken "PvP game gut... ab zu den BGs!"




"mmmh... Donuts" ... "mmmh... Szenario's"^^

 ABER... eine Petition gegen quasi weniger Rufpunkte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Lieber so nen bisschen in die Richtung wie Bluescreen07 das schreibt. +50% mehr RP im OpenRVR oder wie wärs mit je 1000 RP für Punkte erobern und 2000 RP pro Burg vollshitten... ähm erobern!^^


----------



## Ishbal (6. November 2008)

Hab ne Idee, ihr könnt sie genial beschissen oder verrückt nennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mir egal aber es ist mir so beim lesen der posts hier eingefallen.

Offenes RVR hin oder her, funktionieren wills scheinbar nicht, also warum nicht die burgen zu Instanzen machen... Denkt mal drüber nach. Anmeldung wie bei den Szenarios, nur halt mit was weiss ich 40 Spielern oder mehr.
Hat zwar nichts mehr mit Open RVR zu tun und ist dann eher wie Hauptstadt Eroberung, aber bevor überhauptniemanden die Dinger belagert/verteidigt, wäre diese Lösung vll nicht die schlechteste.


----------



## aiSca (6. November 2008)

Szenarien geben Rufpunkte nur bis Level 39.
Ab Spieler-Level 40 tragen Szenarien weiterhin zur Gebietskontrolle bei, aber geben keine Rufpunkte mehr.



Das fände ich ne gute Idee!!! oder halt ab RR45 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe das sowas noch kommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So das die Szenarios nur zum Leveln oder zum Beitragen der Zonen Kontrolle dient.


----------



## Gromthar (6. November 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Viel zu harmlos, das muß härter sein:
> 
> Im Szenario -50% Ruf, OpenRvR dafür +50%Ruf und wenn der Gegner das T-Gebiet hät gibt es im Szenario gar kein Ruf und im Open RvR +100%!
> 
> PS: Petitionen bringen nix du mußt den Hersteller an den Eiern (Geld) packen, dann passiert was


Ach was. Wenn, dann schon richtig! Bei Burgangriffen bekommen Verteidiger und Angreifer je 100% mehr Rufbonus, jede eingenommene oder verteidigte Burg bringt nochmal X tausend Punkte + Beutesack. Szenarien bringen pauschal 50% weniger wie bisher und lediglich vollen Ruf wenn dies für die Kamgage wichtig ist.

Lasst die Szenarien verhungern!


----------



## Ashgard (6. November 2008)

Es gibt eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, in den low-T-Gebieten das RvR aktiv zu machen, Händler
raus aus der Gildenhalle. Seit Gilde dorthin Zutritt hat, sind mir die Keeps in den Ts reichlich
egal. Vorher war halt die Notwendigkeit da, das man 1 Keep brauchte um nen Händler
zu finden.

Wenn man dann noch die Spezialisierungen den normalen Ausbildern nehmen würde und auch 
nur mehr in Keeps verfügbar, dann ginge dort auch wieder mehr ...

Das Problem bleibt jedoch, das auf einem Server eine Seite absolut dominiert....


----------



## Protek (6. November 2008)

Das wird alles nicht geschehen. Mythic muss für die grosse Masse entwickeln und nicht für einige wenige.

Das heisst: Für die Casuals und die VielSpieler, die halt gerne einfache Kost kriegen ohne extremen Aufwand zu betreiben um nen leeres RvR Gebiet zu rushen.

Szeanrio playen ist halt schon einiges einfacher, als mühsam mit dem Pferd 5min wieder zur Burg zu reiten um sich dann umbroten zu lassen um dann einfach erneut 5 min zu laufen...

da ist der Wurm drin... wieso sind die Rezzpunkte für Verteidiger nicht näher, für Angreifer ebenso. 



Auf Respawn to Play 5minutes2GO hat wohl keiner Lust.


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (6. November 2008)

also ich kann mich bei uns auf dem server im t3 definitiv nicht über mangelndes open rvr beschweren ö.Ö

wenn man ne burg angreift sind binnen von 5-10min feindliche spieler da die einen stören und nicht nur 1-2 nein es werden richtige massen!

ka ob ihr auf nem leerem server spielt oder nicht, mein server isn mittelding, aber trotzdem recht gut belebt, szenarien sind eher ne kleine abwechslung für mich wenn ich mal meinen kopf etwas ausschalten möchte.


----------



## Tikume (6. November 2008)

In Daoc wurde das keep Raiden z.B. auch durch Darkness Falls angeheizt.


----------



## Pseudomonas (6. November 2008)

Ich würde mich schon über mehr Beute freuen. Wenn 30-50 Spieler eine Burg einnehmen und einer einen Goldenen Sack bekommt ist das doch sehr wenig und unatraktiv,


----------



## mephistostraum (6. November 2008)

Oh, ich glaube schon, dass Petitionen, wenn sie von vielen Spielern der Community unterschrieben werden, langsam Gehör finden.


Hier meine Erfahrungen aus den guten alten Daoc-Zeiten.


Es gab auch so etwas Ähnliches wie BG, nur dass sie nicht instanziert waren, mehr offenes BG. Es gab für verschiedene Levelbereiche unterschiedliche BGs. Nicht alle waren gut besucht, mit der Zeit waren besonders die BGs zwischen level 20-und 30 interessant. Rufpunkte gab es auch, aber nur bis zu einer bestimmten Höhe, so wie in War, wo der Rufrang nicht über dem Level sein durfte, auch wenn es ein anderes System war.


AB dem Endlevel gab es dann NUR noch offenes PVP. Hier war der unschlagbare Vorteil in daoc, dass der Eingang zum offenen  PVP eine Burg war. Von dort ist man losgezogen. Das lief dann so ab, es trafen sich viele Spieler im Eingangsbereich und haben versucht Gruppen zu finden. Wenn man eine hatte, ist man losgerannt. Oft war es ein Gezerge, aber manchmal hat man auch kleinere Gruppen gefunden, mit denen man gekämpft hat. Im Große und Ganzen war die Gruppenbildung einfacher als in dieser stark zersiedelten WAR-Welt.

ES gab aber nur einen Sammelpunkt, was ein Vorteil war.



Also wäre ich dafür, auch wenn es für viele frustrierend ist ab level 40 gibt es keine Szenarien mehr. Dadurch wäre man gezwungen offenes PVP zu machen. Vielmehr braucht es nicht.

Wie viele andere sehe ich auch das Problem, es gibt kein organisierte PVP. Es mag noch kommen, ich bezweifele es aber, da Szenarien zu verlockend sind. Ich könnte damit leben, ab 40 nur noch offenes PVP zu machen.

Wünschen würde ich mir dann nur noch. den Befehl XP off zu implementieren, so dass man seinen Char auf einem level halten dürfte, was dann wohl 11, 21 wäre. Dann könnte man immer, wenn man möchte noch herrlich Szenarien spielen die mir sehr viel Spaß machen würden.


Generell würde ich mir weiterhin wünschen, dass sich die Community zusammenschließt, um Regel aufzustellen. Sagen wir Gilden und ihre SGs wollen sich mit anderen moshen. Es gäbe dann ein Gebiet, wo alle wissen, dort laufen feste Gruppen rum, sagen wir Drachenwacht. So könnten auch die Gilden und SGs Spaß haben. Sicherlich könnten auch randomgroups da rumlaufen, die sollten dann aber wissen, sie werden geownt.


Aber bitte ein gut besiedeltes PVP Gebiet kann schon spass machen, aber bitte nicht immer nur ein Gezerge.


Also hier meine Unterstützung für keine Szenarien mehr mit 40
XP off Funktion einbauen
Die community teilt die WAR Welt auf für bestimmte szenarien. Beispiel 12er Gruppen laufen in dem Gebiet rum. 6er Gruppen in einem anderen. Natürlich wird das nicht reibungslos funktionieren, aber so könnte die Welt für offenes PVP genutzt werden. Und wie cool müsste es sein, Häuserkämpfe in Praag oder sonst wo zu machen.


Dafür wäre ich


Mephisto


----------



## Catwar (6. November 2008)

/unterschreib  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie oder was Mythic macht, um RvR atraktiver zu machen ist mir egal, aber es muss was passieren. Mache die gleichen Beobachtungen wie der TE. 2 komplette Kriegstrupps stehn wie NPC um den Questgeber für die Szenarien, und 100m weiter werden die Burgen fast ohne Gegenwehr eingenommen.

Paar sehr gute Ansätze, wie es gehn könnte stehn ja schon da.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2008)

/unterschreib 

Gute Idee... die Szenarios sind zwar nett, wenn man mal nur fünf minuten Zeit hat aber es soll alles daran gesetzt werden, dass das Offene RvR in den Gebieten gefördert und belohnt wird und zwar MEHR als die Szenarien... ich mein, über die Hexennacht funktionierte es doch auch... täglich mind. 2 Stunden lange große Schlachten in den RvRPQ Gebieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manwe2008 (6. November 2008)

Die Frage die man sich doch stellen muss ist warum in den RvR Gebieten so oft tote Hose ist. Der Grund dafür liegt meiner Meinung nach daran das wenn eine Fraktion zB. beide Burgen in einem Gebiet hält und die Gegenseite keine Anstallten macht sie zurückzuholen ist eben Ebbe angesagt in dem Gebiet. Und genau hier muss man ansetzen.

Burgen sollten nach Eroberung nur für einen bestimmten Zeitrahmen einer Seite zugewiesen sein. Ansonsten fallen Sie wieder zurück in den Status "neutral". Wird eine Burg erober so sollten Gilden die Möglichkeit besitzen sie zu beanspruchen. Nimmt dieses Recht keiner in Anspruch fällt sie wieder zurück.

Somit hätten zumindest die Leute immer wieder die Gelegenheit eine Burg anzugreifen wenn Sie Lust dazu verspüren und sind nicht von der Aktivität der Gegenseite abhängig. 

Probleme sehe ich da nur das Storytechnisch zu belegen, vorallem bei den Burgen im T4 welche für den Angriff auf die jeweilige Haupstadt benötigt werden. Aber grundsätzlich ist es doch so wenn eine Seite alle Burgen hält und die Gegenseite keine Anstallten macht diese zurückzuholen ist Stillstand. Auf Servern bei denen eine Fraktion die Überhand hat ist das Problem sogar noch stärker ausgeprägt.


----------



## joekay (6. November 2008)

/sign


----------



## !Jo (6. November 2008)

Ich finde, man muss die Szenarien nicht nerfen, aber die müssen eher was an der Zuteilung ändern, denn Schlangenpassage hängt mir zum Hals raus und in allen anderen Szenarien spiele ich als Destro immer in Unterzahl oder das Szenario bricht vorzeitig ab. :-(

Szenarien geben nur mehr EP als Open RvR, aber mit steigendem Rufrang werden Schlachtfeldziele und Burgen wesentlich interessanter. Ein T4 BO gibt mir insgesamt 1000 RP nur fürs Einnehmen. Soviel krieg ich in der Schlangenpassage auch circa, wenn wir nicht gerade nur auf die Fresse kriegen und 500 zu 10 verlieren - wird aber von Rufrang zu Rufrang immer weniger.
Also daran kanns nicht liegen, außer alle Leute haben noch unglaublich niedrige Rufränge, dann gehen Szenarien mit teilweise 4k RP natürlich steil.

Hauptproblem im Open RvR ist, dass viele Leute noch mehr mit PvE beschäftigt sind und da sind Szenarien nebenher einfach besser.


----------



## Mikehoof (6. November 2008)

Schon mal dran gedacht das es Leute gibt die einfach gerne Szenarien spielen?


----------



## clickrush (6. November 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Ich will hier nicht zum Meckerpott mutieren,aber warum sollen Szenarien generft werden ?
> 
> Das Problem ist doch das RvR total dröge ist.#
> Kuck sich doch einer so eine Belagerung an.
> ...



der post zeigt mir, dass du bisher nur unorganisierte/grottig organisierte burgraids miterlebt hast. wenn man eine verteidigte burg angreift und verstärkungen abfängt, dann sind die verteidiger nach und nach in der unterzahl, natürlich braucht es dann gruppen die den bereich im hintereingang kontrolieren.

gute verteidiger wissen dies und versuchen den verstärkungsnachschub zu sichern. deswegen sind kleine ausfälle von nöten, was wiederum zu mehr dynamik führt.

wie du siehst: ob ORVR dröge ist oder nicht, hängt alleine vom skill der beteiligten ab.

zur petition /sign

jedoch würde ich es etwas anders machen. dh szenarios abhängig von der gebietskontrolle machen. wenn die eine seite keine burgen in dem gebiet hat, kann das jeweilige szenario nicht gespielt werden.
das wäre viel einfacher und viel effizienter imo.


----------



## clickrush (6. November 2008)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht das es Leute gibt die einfach gerne Szenarien spielen?



ich spiele sogar sehr gerne szenarien, doch habe ich mir WAR nicht deswegen gekauft, sondern wegen ORVR. es ist das herzstück des spiels und es wurde von entwickler seite seit mind 1 jahr so angekündigt und verkauft. wer sich WAR wegen den szenarien gekauft hat, der weiss ganz klar, dass dies nur ein 2t rangiges feature ist und der ganze fokus auf ORVR liegt.

ich nehm mein /sign jedoch zurück. statt mit belohnungen und punkteverteilungen anreiz zu schaffen würde ich lieber sehen dass die leute szenarien nur spielen können, falls ihre seite eine burg im jeweiligen gebiet halten. das ist eine weitaus simplere lösung.


----------



## elisia (6. November 2008)

unterschreib  ich wäre sogar dafür zenarien ganz abzuschaffen nicht das sie nicht spass machen würden aber unbedingt nötig sind sie nicht und viele spieler die hier noch nicht so den durchblick haben denken doch wirklich das die zenarien das rvr von warhammer  sind was vollkommen in die falsche richtung geht.

es würde schon genügen wenn es zenarien nur für t1 bis t2 gäbe und sie nur xp und keinen ruf geben würden.


----------



## Blah (6. November 2008)

Ich würde sogar vorschlagen, dass Szenarien nur bis lvl 11 Ruf und Erfahrung geben und danach geben die Szenarien nur noch Erfahrung und keinen Ruf mehr! Wer Ruf haben will soll sich eine Warband aufbauen und Open RvR machen!


----------



## Shamaniko (6. November 2008)

/unterschreib


Zumindest das etwas geendert werden muss!!!... Ich mein bei uns auf Middenland geht doch jeden bis jeden zweiten Abend ein Burgraid.... aber am bestern IMMER weil ich find diese mach doch schon extrem viel spaß und werden kaum beachtet!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edgehead (6. November 2008)

wow wenn ich das hier so lese was ihr geändert haben wollt und wenn das alles auch noch umgestzt wird weiß ich das ich nicht mehr so schnell zu WAR zurückkehren werde


----------



## Haionor (6. November 2008)

es würde schon reichen, daß die Szenarien in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge aufgehen, damit man net immer das selbe spielt. Sicher, man kann sich nur für ein bestimmtes anmelden, muß dafür dann aber ne (unzumutbare) Wartezeit in kauf nehmen. 

Vll. wird das in nächster Zeit geändert, ansonsten warten wir mal ab, wie die Serverauslastungen in der zukunft aussheen werden.


----------



## clickrush (6. November 2008)

Haionor schrieb:


> es würde schon reichen, daß die Szenarien in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge aufgehen, damit man net immer das selbe spielt. Sicher, man kann sich nur für ein bestimmtes anmelden, muß dafür dann aber ne (unzumutbare) Wartezeit in kauf nehmen.
> 
> Vll. wird das in nächster Zeit geändert, ansonsten warten wir mal ab, wie die Serverauslastungen in der zukunft aussheen werden.



es geht nicht darum, dass oft das selbe aufgeht, sondern darum das szenarien eigentlich nebensache in WAR sind, man aber trotzdem mehr belohnt wird wenn man szenarien macht als im orvr, was bescheuert ist.

daher ist der vorschlag gut.


----------



## Haionor (6. November 2008)

ich mag Szenarien...

ich mag auch das Open RvR...

so sind die Geschmäcker unterschiedlich.

Nebensache würd ichs auch nit nennen, wenn man mal die Gesamtkampagne betrachtet, eher ein "Teil des Spiels" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt: Grad für einen "Feierabendzocker", der mal eben 1/2 bis 3/4 Std spielen möchte, gibts nix besseres, als ein oder zwei Szenarien in der Zeit.


----------



## Menander (6. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> Vorwort:
> 
> Ab Spieler-Level 40 tragen Szenarien weiterhin zur Gebietskontrolle bei, aber geben keine Rufpunkte mehr.
> 
> ...



Ab 40 kein Ruf mehr, feine Sache. Dann ist man gezwungen Open Rvr zu machen.
Das mit dem Einfluss aus Burgen ist nicht so wichtig, aber interessant.




corpescrust schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch das RvR total dröge ist.#
> Kuck sich doch einer so eine Belagerung an.
> 
> Wie soll da RvR aufkommen ?
> ...



Man sieht du hast vor WAR noch nie was von DAoC gehört. da war es nur Open RvR. und das war wirklich gut.



Selor schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, dass gefühlte 90% vom RvR nicht die Bohne Ahnung haben und sich denken "PvP game gut... ab zu den BGs!"



genau, aber genau diese 90% hätten lieber bei WoW und den BG´s bleiben sollen. Der Sinn dieses Spiels ist ein anderer, als Szenarios, Szenarios, Szenarios...
Zum leveln schön und gut, aber bitte bitte nicht auf dauer!




Protek schrieb:


> Szeanrio playen ist halt schon einiges einfacher, als mühsam mit dem Pferd 5min wieder zur Burg zu reiten um sich dann umbroten zu lassen um dann einfach erneut 5 min zu laufen...
> 
> da ist der Wurm drin... wieso sind die Rezzpunkte für Verteidiger nicht näher, für Angreifer ebenso.
> 
> Auf Respawn to Play 5minutes2GO hat wohl keiner Lust.



Ich kann mich noch errinnern, das es in DAoC die Möglichkeit, dass mal /rel lord (oder ähnlich, zu lang her) und man ist wiedererwacht nach dem Tot beim Burgherren.




mephistostraum schrieb:


> Oh, ich glaube schon, dass Petitionen, wenn sie von vielen Spielern der Community unterschrieben werden, langsam Gehör finden.
> 
> 
> *Hier meine Erfahrungen aus den guten alten Daoc-Zeiten.*
> ...



Leirvik, ML10 Hexe, Riesenpet *errinnerung*




mephistostraum schrieb:


> Wünschen würde ich mir dann nur noch. den Befehl XP off zu implementieren, so dass man seinen Char auf einem level halten dürfte, was dann wohl 11, 21 wäre.



Dran gedacht hab ich auch schon öfter gedacht, grad im bezug auf die Gebietskontrolle.
Naja kam ja in Daoc auch irgendwann...


Alle angesprochenen Themen hab ich in meinem Kopf auch schon durch exerziert, doch das größte ist wirklich das mit "40 und nun?". Szenarien belassen ist nicht gut, das ist nicht der Reiz des "DAoC Nachfolgers". 
Da muss was passieren!
Viele der hier genannten Posts haben Qualität, meiner Meinung nach.
Nur das größte Problem ist, dass sich die GM´s hier nur sehr unregelmäßig sehen lassen.


----------



## Komori (6. November 2008)

Zitat Bluescreen07:
------------------  
Viel zu harmlos, das muß härter sein:
Im Szenario -50% Ruf, OpenRvR dafür +50%Ruf und wenn der Gegner das T-Gebiet hät gibt es im Szenario gar kein Ruf und im Open RvR +100%!
------------------



und zusätzlich sollte aber die burg dann min 4+ stunden save sein, 
so das es sich nicht in die richtung entwickelt, das sich nicht alles um die selben burgen dreht, 
und das die seite die von der masse weniger vertreten ist, nach einem sieg nicht gleich wieder die burg verliehrt.


----------



## azande (6. November 2008)

/unterschreib

scenarien aber null rufpunkte.nur für draußen gibts belohnung.


----------



## Daddelopi (6. November 2008)

szenarien ganz abschaffen dann unterschreib ich das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (6. November 2008)

ich finde keine rufpunkte zu geben keien gute idee, da es das niveau in den szenarien senken würde. da muss ne andere lösung her, damit rvr punktemässig besser belohnt wird. lootmässig wird es ja schon im nächsten patch.


----------



## Cavalon (6. November 2008)

/sign


----------



## Náyla. (6. November 2008)

Meinetwegen könnte es im openRvR mehr Ruf geben. Aber bei den SZs sollte nichts geändert werden am Ruf-Gewinn.
Was aber vor Allem sollte man ändern, dass _mehr_ Loot bei einer Keep-Belagerung vergeben wird. Und eventuell auch was für Verteidiger? Finde es leicht unfair, dass nur 8 von 40 Leuten etwas bekommen und teilweise sogar die, die sehr wenig getan haben.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (6. November 2008)

Ishbal schrieb:


> Hab ne Idee, ihr könnt sie genial beschissen oder verrückt nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann bin ich definitiv weg, das ist ja gerade das, was mich von AoC weggetrieben hat. 

Es gibt NICHTS NICHTS NICHTS NICHTS schlimmeres als instanzierte Burgschlachten, für mich ein Widerspruch in sich.

Schlechteste Idee seit es das buffed Forum gibt.


----------



## Szputnyik (6. November 2008)

/unterschreib


----------



## SenselessSheep (7. November 2008)

/auch unterschreib

Die Scenarien sollten zwar ab LvL 40 und RR 40 noch erhalten bleiben aber ab da dann nicht mehr lukrativ!! Bzw auf jeden Fall weniger als jetzt!! Sie sollten wirklich nur zum Leveln bis 40, zur Abwechslung und zum teil für die Gebietskontrolle da sein.


----------



## Fredez (7. November 2008)

/unterschreib


----------



## Darokan (7. November 2008)

Bevor man erwartet das ein Spiel sich aendert, sollte man mit dem Gedanken anfangen das die Spieler Ihre Einstellung aendern sollten.

Warum ein gutes Spielprinzip uebern Haufen werfen nur weil die Spieler sich nicht die Muehe geben mitzudenken? Wenn alle nur Scenarios spielen kann doch Myhtic nicht aendern... anstelle von solchen Sinnfreien Posts mach dir doch lieber die Muehe und bring den Spielern / der Community das System von Warhammer naeher, denn das haben definitive nur 30% bis dato verstanden... leider!


----------



## Pacster (7. November 2008)

Darokan schrieb:


> Bevor man erwartet das ein Spiel sich aendert, sollte man mit dem Gedanken anfangen das die Spieler Ihre Einstellung aendern sollten.
> 
> Warum ein gutes Spielprinzip uebern Haufen werfen nur weil die Spieler sich nicht die Muehe geben mitzudenken? Wenn alle nur Scenarios spielen kann doch Myhtic nicht aendern... anstelle von solchen Sinnfreien Posts mach dir doch lieber die Muehe und bring den Spielern / der Community das System von Warhammer naeher, denn das haben definitive nur 30% bis dato verstanden... leider!





Weil Spieler nunmal immer den leichtesten Weg gehen. Das genau das hier passieren würde, habe ich schon vor 3 Monaten gesagt und bin dafür übelst geflamed worden weil "WAR ab 40 wird Open-RvR absolut geil...szenarios sind nur in den unteren leveln interessant" oder "Das hier ist WAR, nicht WoW...die Community verhält sich ganz anders". Nun steht WAR vor dem gleichen Problem wie WoW weil die Spieler sich nunmal nicht anders verhalten....und Mythic hat offenbar seine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht sonst hätten sie dies vorher gewusst.

Zu erwarten das sich die Spieler von selbst ändern, kannst du vergessen. Einzig die Entwickler haben die Möglichkeit sie dazu zu bringen....alles andere wird nicht funktionieren. Aber da du ja offenbar anderer Meinung bist: Leg los...das will ich sehen. ;-)


----------



## Ishbal (7. November 2008)

Ich hab ne Idee die mich irgendwie um den Schlaf bringt wenn ich die nicht schreib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht ja wie einfach man in ein Szenario kommt, und ich denke mal das dadurch das open rvr auch erst so unatraktiv wird, das gleiche mit sterben dort usw, jedes mal zum heiler und zurückreiten, wenn man keinen rezz bekommt.

Glaube die Lösung ist total einfach: Und zwar hat das jetz nix mit instanzieren zu tun, auch wenn der Anfang gleich so klingen mag. Es sollte an der Minimap noch nen Button geben bei dem man sich "anmelden" kann. Wie zb burgen und festungen angreifen/verteidigen. Sobald sich genug Leute für eine Belagerung "angemeldet" haben, sollte ein Fenster wie beim Szenario aufgehen wo man nen Port zur betreffenden Burg annehmen kann. Tut man das kommt man automatisch in die Belagerungsgruppe und man wird NICHT ins Warcamp geportet sondern es sollte vor den Burgen nochmal nen Ausgangspunkt geben der für beide Fraktionen gleich weit weg ist. Sowas wie ein Lager mit Heiler und Händler wo man gerezzt wird. Sobald sich genug Angreifer gemeldet haben, sollte bei denen die sich angemeldet haben und die Burg momentan besetzt haben ( in meiner Theorie meldet man sich für angreifen und verteidigen an) ebenfalls ein Fenster aufgehen mit der Meldung ein Angriff auf eure Burg steht unmittelbar bevor, seit ihr bereit diese zu verteidigen? Diese werden dann zu ihrem Punkt geportet und kommen ebenfalls automatisch in eine Kriegstruppe.
Ob man jetzt das ganze noch mit Zeitlimit begrenzen sollte oder nich sei dahingestellt. Vorteil wäre sicher das es wieder wie Szenarios in absehbarer Zeit endet und man so auch mehr Gelegenheitsspieler anspricht. nach dem Limit sollte die Burg für eine gewisse Zeit sicher sein. Das Zeitlimit sollte je nach größe der Burg unterschiedlich sein, falls es eins geben sollte. Allerdings sollte nach dem ende auch eine Punkteabrechnung wie nach dem Szenario stattfinden. Und Loot sollte es bei erfolgreicher Verteidigung soviel geben wie bei einem Sieg, so das es genauso reizvoll ist zu verteidigen wie anzugreifen.

Also Sinn und Zweck des Ganzen: Das Open RVR genauso einfach und leicht zugänglich und erreichbar machen wie Szenarios ohne irgendwas zu instanzieren, ob das Zeitlimit ein richtiger Ansatz ist sei dahingestellt aber ich glaube der Rest wäre durchaus in Ordnung, denn solange Szenarios soviel leichter zu erreichen sind ( mit einem Knopfdruck) wird das Open RVR extrem vernachlässigt. Die meisten wählen nun mal den einfachsten und effektivsten Weg.

Schreibt mir eure Meinung, ändert mein Konzept, verbessert es, oder flamed mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich find die Idee super auch wenns wahrscheinlich nicht so ganz leicht umzusetzen ist, aber es ist 100% möglich und es muss was getan werden.


----------



## Huds (7. November 2008)

Was glaubst du eigentlich wo du hier deine Petition reinkopiert hast? In das Forum von Buffed Dingsbums .. das lesen hier nichtmal 100 leute und wenn dir da überhaupt mal 50 antworten oder reagieren dann wäre das schon viel. Ich lach mich gleich tod hier.


----------



## Lurka (7. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, dass gefühlte 90% vom RvR nicht die Bohne Ahnung haben und sich denken "PvP game gut... ab zu den BGs!"



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr! Das härteste daran ist ja echt noch das sie in den Warcamps rumstehen und warten bis ein BG aufgeht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habßs mittlerweile aufgegeben, ein RvR Game wo sich keine Sau mehr für RvR oder ein Keepraid intressiert macht einfach keinen Sinn. 
Szenarionerf meinetwegen irgendwas mit den Rufpunkten, z.B. ab Level 40 werden Rufpunkte NUR noch im Open RvR verteilt o.ä. 


Das schlimme ist, die Leute sind noch dermassen überzeugt davon das gleich versucht wird jede Idee oder Initiative im Keim zu ersticken. *Schielt nach oben*



Darokan schrieb:


> Bevor man erwartet das ein Spiel sich aendert, sollte man mit dem Gedanken anfangen das die Spieler Ihre Einstellung aendern sollten.



Korrekt! Aber zum Glück stehen ja noch solche Leute wie Pacster zum Abruf bereit die dann ja gleich wieder erzählen das es richtig und völlig in Ordnung ist auf alles einen Dreck zu geben.


----------



## ollipolli (7. November 2008)

Na ja, die SCs sind nett.

Denke je mehr 40 werden, desto mehr ist nachher auch im Open RVR los.

Vielleicht wollen auch viele lieber SCs als open RVR

Ich denke es wird sich spalten, die masse der Spieler ist im lvl 28-35 Bereich derzeit.


----------



## gagaimkopf (7. November 2008)

Also ich hab mir gestern nen Ordnungs-Twink gemacht auf Averland und wollte mal bissi RvR machen.
Auf lvl 5 war ich schnell mit paar SCs und dann hab ich versucht nen open-RvR Raid zu machen.
Und es is leider echt so das die meisten mit ner vollen Gruppe im Kriegslager stehen und auf SC warten anstatt das komplett vom Gegner kontrollierte Gebiet zu erobern.
Ich hab dann gerade mal 10 Leute zusammenbekommen (von den geschätzten 70-100 die da rumgestanden sind) und haben dann trotzdem viel spaß gehabt (hatten 8 Gegner mit denen wir uns ca. 2 Stunden lang um Ernteschrein und Festplatz prügelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn sich mal ein paar mehr überwinden würden NICHT automatisch immer wieder den JOIN ALL Button zu drücken könnte man noch um eineiges mehr erleben in diesem Spiel.

Abschaffen würde ich SCs im oberen lvl-Bereich aber trotzdem nicht.
Wenn du im T4 was locken willst musst du dich aufteilen und zusätzlich zum Open-RvR noch PQ und SCs (gezielt) machen um schnell an Kontrolle zu gewinnen.

Naja ich wart ab und hoffe darauf das die Spieler bald mitbekommen was den meisten Spaß macht in WAR,


in diesem Sinne WAAAAAAAGHH und Mosht brav weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Gaga


----------



## zadros (7. November 2008)

Kommt nach Erengrad da geht jeden Tag Open RvR im T4 Gebiet und die Zerstörungsseite ist auf unserem Server sogar der "underdog" also unterbesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maguerita (7. November 2008)

Von mir aus könnte es mehr Rufpunkte und/oder Belohnungen beim Open-RvR geben, aber weniger oder gar keine Rufpunkte in den Szenarien finde ich unfair gegenüber den Leuten, die nicht die Zeit wie die Progamer zur Verfügung haben, sich Stundenlang, und so eine Schlacht kann Stunden dauern, auszutoben. 

Mehr Anreiz für Open-RvR = ja
Szenariennerf = nein


----------



## zadros (7. November 2008)

es gibt bereits 100% mehr rp + exp im Open RvR aber gebracht hat es nichts - es muss ein nerf her denn man kann auch mal ne Stunde roamen und dadurch RvR machen - RvR ist nicht nur große Keepschlachten sondern auch mal kleine Geplänkel auf offenem Gelände ....


----------



## Gumja (7. November 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> Abschaffen würde ich SCs im oberen lvl-Bereich aber trotzdem nicht.
> Wenn du im T4 was locken willst musst du dich aufteilen und zusätzlich zum Open-RvR noch PQ und SCs (gezielt) machen um schnell an Kontrolle zu gewinnen.


Wird ja niemand daran gehindert trotzdem noch die Szenarios zu spielen ab Level 40... sollte nur eben keine Rufpunkte für den Char mehr bringen...
Wenn man ab Level 40 keine Rufpunkte mehr in den Szenarien bekommt... bzw. ab Rufrang 35... würden die Spieler automatisch mehr Open RvR betreiben... denn der Rufrang geht bis 80... und wenn man den nur noch im Open RvR machen könnte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fraetron (7. November 2008)

Also erstmal. Mit LvL 40 ist einiges im Open RvR los zumindest auf unserem Server. Zweitens ist die Rp die man bekommt Rufrangabhängig d.h. hättest du einen hohen Rufrang bekommst du eh keinen Ruf mehr sondern musst Schlchtfeldziele einnehmen und Burgen raiden. Und wenn dir wirklich langweilig ist, dann hau einfach mal gegen das Avelorn Keep und driekt kommen 10 Leute angerannt.


----------



## daTreiba (7. November 2008)

Das mit dem Porten is ne gute Idee aber ich würds so machen das man immer eine Nachricht bekommt wenn was in seine Lv bereich angegriffen wird und das man auch sehen kann wie viele Spieler ca. beteiligt sind und das man sich vor allem zu seinem "Ausgangspunkt" zurückporten kann wenn man fertig ist denn meiner meinung ist das Laufen einer der größten Probleme. 

Das mit dem Auto-Wechsel der Burgen würde ich anders machen. Es gibt ja in der Welt schon einiege Orte wo sich die Parteien in Endloskämpfen bekriegen warum das nicht auch bei den Burgen machen so das nach ca. 4h im Warcamp NPCs anfangen zu spawnen die dan die Burg alle 4h angreifen. Anfangs sind die noch hofnungslos unterlegen doch mit derZeit werden das immer mehr die die Burg angreifen so könnte man das storytechnisch begr´ünden und auch schwächere Fraktionen könnten Burgen einnehmen. Und noch ein ganz gewagter Vorschlag von mir wie wäre es wenn Spieler die Burg angreifen dann auch NPCs kommen und denen helfen wenn es zu weniege sind oda die es einfach net schaffen den Keeplord zu legen den ich habe es schon erlebt das wir bis zu Keeplord kommen und dan einfach immer scheitern weil wir net stark genug sind was bei Zufallsgrupen oft der Fall ist 
da es dor oft keine absprache gibt. 

Das mit der Beute würde ich so machen: -Wer Mitgeholfen hat (also gekämpft/geheilt /getankt hat) bekommt alles    
                                                             einen Grünen/Blauen Beutel 
                                                             die 10 (oder mehr) besten bekommen noch nen gGoldenen 

Sagt was ihr wollt aber ich fänds so besser
Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf se behalten


----------



## Sorzzara (7. November 2008)

Seht euch bitte mal die Szenario Zusammenstellungen an.

Wieviele Leute da sind 40?

Kaum jeman, ich sehe in den T4 Szenarien auf Helmgart 4 40er Insgesamt pro Game, ausser ein paar unbelehrbaren, die immer dabei sind. Problem ist einfach, dass man durch Open PvP 

NULL

NADA

GAR NICHTS

an EP bekommt, und die Leute leveln wollen. Auf 40 wärs mir ohnehin zu langweilig die SCs abzufarmen, und das geht den meisten so. Thema is halt, bevor nicht die Majorität der Leute auf 40 ist, wird man grösseres Open RvR nicht zu sehen kriegen. UNd bis dahin werden auch die vorhandenen 40er kaum bis gar nicht im leeren Open RvR Gebiet hocken.


----------



## Boshafter (7. November 2008)

Ich mach mal hier ein Vorschlag ohne überhaupt was gelesen zu haben:

Vorweg bin auch dafür das mehr open-Rvr geben soll:

-Keine Gruppenanmeldung mehr in Szenarien --> Fördert das sich Gruppen mehr in die Richtung oreintieren wo sie zusammenspielen können und das Szen bleibt auch für Casuals noch spielbar. Nachteil wäre allerdings das sie nicht mehr so oft zu stande kommen.

- Rufpunktecap im Szenario für Spieler ab level 40 oder Rufrang 40 ---> Wenn Open-RvR lukrativer gestalltet wird werden sich die leute die weiter steigen wollen mehr dorthin orientieren. So könnte ein Cap bsp bei 1000Punkten gesetzt werden während alle Spielre unter dem max Level quasi unbegrenzt bekommen können. So wäre das Szen zwar noch eine lukrative Quelle für Rufpunkte, aber wer wirklich schnell steigen will muss sich auf die "gewinnbringenderen" Open-RvR-Ziele umorientieren!

- Keine Auswahl mehr eines Bestimmten SZens sonder alles Random ---> So können bestimmt maps (Anroc und Passage) nicht mehr zum abfarmen benutzt werden, da mehr vielseitigkeit gefordert ist, was Open RvR attraktiver macht

- Worldbosse im RvR-Gebiet ---> ist ja schon geplant: Wenn es anständigen Loot gibt werden sich auch dort die Leute mehr tummeln

- Kurzfristigere Ziele als "nur" den langfristigen Hauptstadtraid, wie z.b wenn man das Kampfgebiet eins weiter verschiebt wird eine Instanz so lange freigeschaltet bis das Gebit wieder zurückerobert wird ---> Mehr RvR, da Gebietskontrolle nun attraktiever ist...


Was mein ihr?
Und sorry für rechtschreibung, hab nur gerad schnell runtergeschrieben und hab keine Zeit weiter nachzugucken!


----------



## Arkasi (7. November 2008)

@TE: Such dir einen Server, wo genug Spieler für Open PvP vorhanden sind. Im Open PvP bekommt man weit mehr Ruf als in Szenarien, selbst wenn man unverteidite SFZ oder Keeps einnimmt und wenn der Server gut bevölkert ist, gibt es auch Gegenwehr und somit noch mehr Ruf.


----------



## Tankrusher (8. November 2008)

Hey Leute!!

Also mein Grund warum ich quasi kein Offenes RvR mache ist eigentlich die Tatsache, das es dann bei mir saumäsig Ruckelt und Laggt.
Also nicht der Grund weil es die Szenis ein leichter machen, jedenfalls bei mir ist es nich der Grund.
Soll heißen wenn das gelagge und ruckeln auffhöhren würde, würde ich auch viel mehr Offenes RvR betreiben.
Und nein es liegt nicht am PC =) bevor dies wieder aufkommt^^.


----------



## jeNoova (8. November 2008)

Szenarien machen fun, open RvR aber auch.

Ich finde open RvR sollte einfach nur nen bisschen "gebuffed" werden.

Es sollte genausoviel Ruf / xp bringen wie szenarien ABER eben noch guten Loot =]


----------



## Pelorusjack (8. November 2008)

Wie toll das open RvR ist, konnte man ja beim Live Event sehen, bzw. nicht sehen. Zu normalen Tageszeiten kam ich nicht annähernd in Richtung Event, weil es mehr Zerstörungsspieler im Gebiet gab als Ordnungstoons und deren NPC's zusammen. Ich habe gehört, dass man in der Nacht und Vormittags durchaus seine Items abgrasen konnte, genauso, wie um diese Tageszeiten die Burgen geraidet werden, die man am Abend vorher mit grosser Truppe eingenommen hatte. 

Dasselbe in WoW: Täglich werden seit dem letzten Patch die Hordestädte geraidet, Gegenwehr ist bei totaler Allianzübermacht vollkommen sinnlos. 

Ausserdem: bei RvR Raids gibts sogar Items, Setitems und Epixx! Aber nicht mal das zieht, weil die Lootverteilung bei einem Burgenraid lächerlich ist. 

Wenn nun jemand auch noch die Szenarien abschliessen oder obsolet machen will, so bleibt vom Restspiel auch nicht mehr so viel übrig.


----------



## jeNoova (8. November 2008)

Jo die Loot verteilung ist echt lächerlich.


----------



## Pacster (8. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Korrekt! Aber zum Glück stehen ja noch solche Leute wie Pacster zum Abruf bereit die dann ja gleich wieder erzählen das es richtig und völlig in Ordnung ist auf alles einen Dreck zu geben.




Richtig...zum Glück gibt es Leute wie mich, die in der Realität leben und nicht an daran glauben das sich Spieler von selbst und ohne Motivation ändern. Das haben sie ja jetzt in 2Jahren AV-Gerushe eindeutig bewiesen. Du kannst natürlich auch weiterhin in deiner Traumwelt leben und auf die bösen Spieler schimpfen die den einfachsten und lukrativsten Weg gehen.....anstatt dich mal dafür einzusetzen das was geändert wird.
Wenn die Menschen so veranlagt wären das sie so spielen würden wie du das verlangst...dann würden wir heute alle im Kommunismus leben weil das als Idee geradezu perfekt ist(jeder macht das was für alle am besten ist und gleichzeitig auch noch das was ihm Spass macht...und sowas wie konkurrenzdenken, neid oder gier gibt es nicht)...nur leider sind Menschen nicht so uneigennützig wie es solche Systeme voraussetzen würden.


----------



## David (8. November 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Richtig...zum Glück gibt es Leute wie mich, die in der Realität leben und nicht an daran glauben das sich Spieler von selbst und ohne Motivation ändern. Das haben sie ja jetzt in 2Jahren AV-Gerushe eindeutig bewiesen. Du kannst natürlich auch weiterhin in deiner Traumwelt leben und auf die bösen Spieler schimpfen die den einfachsten und lukrativsten Weg gehen.....anstatt dich mal dafür einzusetzen das was geändert wird.
> Wenn die Menschen so veranlagt wären das sie so spielen würden wie du das verlangst...dann würden wir heute alle im Kommunismus leben weil das als Idee geradezu perfekt ist(jeder macht das was für alle am besten ist und gleichzeitig auch noch das was ihm Spass macht...und sowas wie konkurrenzdenken, neid oder gier gibt es nicht)...nur leider sind Menschen nicht so uneigennützig wie es solche Systeme voraussetzen würden.


Wieso müsst ihr War immer mit besseren Spielen vergleichen?
2 Jahre AV rushen ... hmm...


----------



## Hillka (8. November 2008)

Hi

Warum hört ihr nicht einfach auf wenn Euch ein Spiel nicht gefällt?
Das ist die einfachste und beste Lösung für alle.Denen es Spass macht die haben ihre Ruhe und denen es keinen Spass macht die ärgern sich nicht.
Ihr könnt doch nicht ernsthaft erwarten das irgendwas geändert wird nur weil es einigen nicht gefällt.Dem einen gefällt das nicht dem anderen diess.´




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (8. November 2008)

uns/mir gefällt das spiel aber super
das einzige problem ist wie gesagt das sie was am oRvR drehn müssen,da
keep-schlachten mit abstand das beste an war sind!


----------



## Sagardo (8. November 2008)

Nein die Burgen sollen eigentlich nicht das Beste an WAR sein. 
Die Städtebelagerungen sollen der Höhepunkt sein und die Szenarien zusammen mit den RVR-Objekten (Burgen) beschreiben den Weg dahin.
Klar macht eine Burgbelagerung mal Spaß und mal nicht.
Es ist auch ausser Frage, dass ein Szenario mal Spaß macht und mal nicht.
Das Problem mit dem RVR werden Sie nicht mit Belohnungen regeln können , sondern erst mit der Performance.
Es macht den meissten keinen Spaß mit vielen Rucklern und lags zu spielen (und das mit niedrigen Einstellungen).
Ich kann bei einer Belagerung manchmal auch nur eine Slideshow erkennen.
Wenn Sie dieses Problem lösen und das werden Sie (denn in der Beta konnte ich Schlachten mit 200 Spielern träge aber Flüssig spielen)
, dann wird das RVR zum Leben erweckt. Im moment ist es nur "wenn du dir das Ruckeln antust, bekommst du als Ersatz mehr RP's".


----------



## Geige (8. November 2008)

so schlimm ruckelt es imho nicht selbst wenn jemeils 100 man kämpfen!
(meine bisherig größte schlacht!)


----------



## Schneelilie (8. November 2008)

Bescheidene Idee. Unter anderem die Tatsache das man NICHT zum Open-RvR gezwungen wird, macht für mich das Spiel attraktiv. Warum zum Teufel sollte man die Mehrheit der Speiler für ein paar PvP/RvR-Nerds verschrecken?
Wenn ihr Open-RvR machen wollt: Geht und machts. Ich habe keine Lust dazu andauernd und nur dadurch an meine Sachen zu kommen. Ich mag kontrollierte Umgebungen. Muss ich desshalb weniger Spaß an WAR haben? Weil ich als Zauberin eine kontrollierte Umgebung brauche?

Abgesehen davon das Open RvR eh das ebste hergibt wie Rüstungsmarken etc. Woher wollt ihr wissen was es gibt die gegnerische Stadt zu erobern, *wenn ihrs noch nie gemacht habt!*

Ich hoffe inständig das Goa gerade auf sowas wie den TE *nicht* hört, damit das Spiel wenigstens noch ein bisschen was für Casuals wie mich behält.


----------



## Sagardo (8. November 2008)

> so schlimm ruckelt es imho nicht selbst wenn jemeils 100 man kämpfen!



Was hast du denn für einen Rechner ? 

Ich denke mal wir müssen davon ausgehen, dass die meissten MMO-Spieler (wegen WOW) in den letzten 3 Jahren fast nichts an ihrem Rechner gemacht haben und deshalb wohl im Schnitt bei einem Singlecore mit 3000+ und einer Geforce der 7er Reihe hängen und damit läuft das Spiel nicht so gut wie noch in der Beta (leider).


----------



## Xenrus (8. November 2008)

Zauma schrieb:


> Und wenn man die Szenarios wirklich so einschränkt, wie ist es dann mit den Spielern, die eine große Unbalance auf ihren Servern haben?
> 
> Ich habe beide Seiten miterlebt. Zuerst war auf Huss die Zerstörung in der Überzahl und hat alles dominiert. Mit dem Ende des Freimonats sind scheinbar viel mehr Zerstörer ausgestiegen als Ordler und nun hat die Ordnung die Übermacht.
> 
> Open-RvR findet nicht statt, weil die Spieler in Szenarios gehen, aber viele gehen in Szenarios, weil die andere Seite im Open-RvR drückend überlegen ist. Da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz, oder?



100% signed

Man hat es auch wieder bei der Hexennacht gesehen... im t2: 10 gegen 10 am anfang dann auf einmal 10 gegen 20, 10 gegen 30, 10 gegen 40, 15 gegen 50.
Destros waren einfach in der Überzahl.

Und zum 2. diese Petition wird a) nichts ausrichten
                                            b) haben damit casualleute, die sich sagen können "Ok 1 bg geht noch" dann niemals was reissen, da eine Burgeroberung / verteidigung nur dann wirklich was bringt, wenn man von Anfang bis Ende dabei is. 

Wieso überlasst ihr die Entwicklung und den Feinschliff vom Game nicht einfach den Entwicklern. Die haben dieses Spiel, was meiner Meinung nach riesen potenzial hat WoW gefährlich nahe zu kommen, entwickelt und sind sich den kleinen dingen zum ändern bewusst und werden das schon machen.

Was mit einem Spiel passiert, wenn die Entwickler auf die Spieler hören hat man ja bei WoW gesehen... "Mimimi die Klasse is viel zu ROx0r!!!" 2 Wochen später wurd sie bis zur vergasung genervt und so ging das ganze weiter, bis schliesslich ein Spiel da war, dessen PvP content aus stumpfen s2 mit leechen farmen und dann in arena equip vergleichen (skill zählt nichmehr) bestand.

Für die Leute die zu faul zum lesen sind : Unsinnig, die Entwickler werden schon was machen


----------



## Realtec (8. November 2008)

was is denn das wie eine schwachsinnige petition?

wenns auf deinem server kein open pvp neben den szenarien gibt sind nicht die szenarien schuld, sondern dien serer


----------



## Der echte Khronos (8. November 2008)

/Unterschreib.


----------



## Ellrock (8. November 2008)

Unterstütze auch Vorschläge in diese Richtung. Denke auch - dass Mythic sich des Problems annehmen wird. Mit Patch 1.05 kommt ja schon die Änderung, dass ein Szenario nicht unbegrenzt oft hintereinander sofort auf geht, um zu ermöglichen, dass auch andere Szenarien aufgehen.

Ihnen ist das Problem also bewußt, dass sie da geschaffen haben.

In DAOC gab es auf dem Endlevel auch keine BGs mehr. 

Ruffarmen in Szenarien  udn kein offenes RVR auf level Vierzig ist für mich definitiv ein K.O. Kriterium für dieses Spiel. Spieler holen sich den Ruf da wo es am schnellsten geht. Die spielen auch  auf Level40 X000 mal immer das gleiche Szenario hintereinandere, nur an leichte Rufsteigerungen zu kommen.

Entweder Mythic  unterbindet das  oder es wird in Zukunft weiter gemacht werden.  Damit wäre aber das Spiel völlig im Eimer.

edit : Auszug aus Patchnotes: 
_Um die Bevölkerungsbalance zwischen den verschiedenen Szenarien zu verbessern, haben wir ein Feature eingebaut, das die Anzahl der Male, die ein Szenario innerhalb kurzer Zeit starten kann, reduziert. Dies gibt Szenarien, die seltener starten, die Chance, die Bevölkerung der Schlange für sich zu gewinnen und häufiger zu beginnen. _


----------



## Ellrock (8. November 2008)

doppelpost


----------



## Protek (8. November 2008)

Vergesst es! Es gibt einfach genug Spieler die keinen Bock haben den Spass im Spiel zu suchen. Wenn im open RvR nun mal halt noch nicht viel läuft wegen mangelnder 40er, dann ist es nun mal halt so.

Verdammt das ist kein DAOC, das kapieren viele einfach nicht. Das ist nicht DAOC2, wer das versteht der hat schon einiges verstanden.


Ich sehe gar nicht eure Probleme? Bei ner anständigen Realmcommunity gibts genug open RvR und logischerweise passiert da nicht jede Stunde was. Die Szearien sind dazu da, neben Quests den Char hochzuspielen. Das ganze zielt nicht darauf ab, mit lvl 40 die Szenarien zu rocken, sondern viel mehr dann im wirklichen RvR eine Chance zu haben.



Was ihr eure Zeit mit sinnfreien Petitionen verschwendet, als ob jemand auf euch hören würde.

Ich wiederhole ----> es ist kein DAOC2. Auch wenn Mythic der Entwickler ist.

Diese Petition ist nicht mal die Worte wert, mit der sie verfasst wurde und erreicht sowieso nie die Entwickler. Sie werden sich davor hüten, dem Durschnittsspieler die Szenarien zu nerfen, nur weil paar Freaks meinen, dadurch gibt es vermehrte Aktivität im open RvR, in dem man z.b 5Minuten reiten darf, nachdem man gestorben ist... um wieder zur Burg zu gelangen um dann wieder in den 5min return way geschickt zu werden ^^


----------



## Geige (8. November 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für einen Rechner ?
> 
> Ich denke mal wir müssen davon ausgehen, dass die meissten MMO-Spieler (wegen WOW) in den letzten 3 Jahren fast nichts an ihrem Rechner gemacht haben und deshalb wohl im Schnitt bei einem Singlecore mit 3000+ und einer Geforce der 7er Reihe hängen und damit läuft das Spiel nicht so gut wie noch in der Beta (leider).


8800gts mit 640 VRam
core2duo e 6320 allerdings stark übertacktet
und 4gig Ram!
windows xp!

also auch nich soo das über gerät aber doch noch ziemlich gut!


----------



## Ellrock (8. November 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Verdammt das ist kein DAOC, das kapieren viele einfach nicht. Das ist nicht DAOC2, wer das versteht der hat schon einiges verstanden.



Wenn du mich meinst - dann hast du etwas falsch verstanden. Die  Szenarobeinschränkung war nur auf Level40 bezogen. Niemand will die Szenarien vorher beschränken.

Wenn ich deinen Post richtig lese - dann stimmen wir darin sogar überein. 


Das OpenRVR unter 40 müssen über änderungen der Belohnungen udn Anreize gefördert werden.


----------



## Nulpin (8. November 2008)

Ellrock schrieb:


> Wenn du mich meinst - dann hast du etwas falsch verstanden. Die  Szenarobeinschränkung war nur auf Level40 bezogen. Niemand will die Szenarien vorher beschränken.
> 
> Wenn ich deinen Post richtig lese - dann stimmen wir darin sogar überein.
> 
> ...




Ich würde das Open RvR auch anders Attraktiv machen, mehr belohnungen, mehr Ehrfarung, mehr Ruf alles super....
Das eine Grosse Problem bleibt, wozu soll man Burgen einehmen die durch Lags und 20 deffer nur mit einer RIESEN übermacht einehmbar ist!

An dieses Problem sollte man ran gehen, Burgen vergrössern oder halt mehr alternativwege im Hauptgebäude(das ja viel zu klein und Mickrig ist)!!!
Diese T3 Und T4 Außenmauern vergrössern zwar Gesamtbild aber später ist alles wieder im kleinen Bergfried!
Festungen sollten einen anderen Status einehmen, sie sollten das WARCAMP in dieser Region sein! Ohne dieses kann man sich in dieser Region nicht für Szenario anmelden 
usw. Ich finde es wäre mehr leben auch Npc leben in der Burg und anders wird es immer Schwer die leute dahin zu bewegen!


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (8. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> Vorwort:
> 
> Szenarien machen das Open-RvR komplett unattraktiv.
> Da macht es auch keinen Unterschied ob im man Open-RvR für Player-Kills einen RP/XP-Bonus von 100% oder 2000 % bekommt.
> ...



Das ist einer der Gründe warum ich nach meinem Freimonat wohl nicht verlängern werde. Hatte mich riesig auf Open-RvR gefreut. Und was is nu? Open-RvR findet quasi nicht statt. Lieber hängen die Leute in den BGs rum - danke auch, das kann ich in WoW auch.

Schade das es so ist und ich versteh nicht wieso das Open-RvR einfach nicht angenommen wird.


----------



## Ellrock (8. November 2008)

Nulpin schrieb:


> Ich würde das Open RvR auch anders Attraktiv machen, mehr belohnungen, mehr Ehrfarung, mehr Ruf alles super....
> Das eine Grosse Problem bleibt, wozu soll man Burgen einehmen die durch Lags und 20 deffer nur mit einer RIESEN übermacht einehmbar ist!
> 
> An dieses Problem sollte man ran gehen, Burgen vergrössern oder halt mehr alternativwege im Hauptgebäude(das ja viel zu klein und Mickrig ist)!!!
> ...



Ja  die Burgen finde ich nicht sonderlich überzeugend vom Design . Wenn man die Rampe hoch kommt, die von einem Schildtank bereits gesperrt werden kann - dann muss man gleichzeitig gegen Burgherr und Verteidiger kämpfen. Er brauch sich nur oben auf die Ecke zu stellen und zu kicken.

Hoch kommen kann über die Rampe  nur maximal zu zweit.  Durch die Tatsache, dass es dort einen Engpaß gibt - kann man auch die Burg mit einer zweifachen Übermacht nicht einnehmen. 

Da muß wirklich viel gemacht werden.


----------



## Ellrock (8. November 2008)

Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> Schade das es so ist und ich versteh nicht wieso das Open-RvR einfach nicht angenommen wird.



Jeder nimmt immer den leichtesten Weg, um schnell an Ruf zu kommen. Da der Verlust von Gebieten bisher keine Folgen hat - interessiert es side Leute nicht. 

Im überigen finde ich auch, dass sich WAR ohne OpenRVR wie Fastfood spielt. Man stellt sich stumm hin - rennt bei Szenariobeginn los, kickt Leute in die Lava und stimmt sich überhaupt nicht mit andren Spielen ab. Kein Gameplay nix.  Erst beim OpenRVR ist Absprache möglich und man muß mitziehen und mitdenken. Es können sonst Sachen daneben gehen die nerven.

In den Szenarien macht jeder Seins. Wenn verloren wird - dann macht man halt bis zum nächsten Leveln ein Szenaro mehr . Was solls .

Fastfood halt. Leicht zu machen und folgenlos. Weder Denken noch reden ist notwendig. 

Irgendwie nicht das was ich von WAR erwartet hatte. Aber ich denke, dass Mythic das Problem schon verstanden hat und daran was änderen wird. Dazu ist allerdings ein tiefere Eingriff in die Spielmechanik notwendig. Angesichts des derzeitigen Fastfood-Niveau eines ansich guten Spiels hatte ich mir in 1.05 andere Sachen gewünscht.


----------



## spux (8. November 2008)

*szenarien sind der anfang vom ende!*

wer die zeit vor den BGs in wow kennt, weiss was ich meine ... nonstop openpvp und jeden tag raids 

dann wurden die BGs eingeführt und später dann leider die serverübergreifenden BGs + Arena, was letztendlich dazu führte das niemand mehr openpvp machte

*szenarienleveln* ist in WAR an der tagesordnung und die openworld wirkt grossenteils wie ausgestorben

wie bekommt man am schnellsten EP/RUF 
zur zeit siehts so aus:

*szenarien > questen > RVR*

richtig wäre:

*RVR > questen > szenarien *


----------



## Citti (8. November 2008)

-	Szenarien dauern nicht länger als 15min und es gibt immer nur das gleiche zu tun fahnen oder artefakte zu erobern! 
-	Stirbt man kann es bis zu 30 sec. dauern bis zur wiederbelebt das nerft, das ist einfach zu lange! (10 sec. würden es auch tun !
-	weiters die lv begrenzungen von 1-11,12-21,22-31 und 32-40 sind voll fürn ars… warum wurde nicht von lv 4-8,14-18,24-28 und 34-38 gemacht damit sich auch etwas im rvr abspielt!!(Selbst die lv erhöhung auf lv 8,18,28 und 38 hilft hier auch nicht sehr ,da ein lv 1,2,3… keinerei chancen gegen einen lv 10er oder 11 hat) 
-	Weiters ist es ja sehr nett das in den basen champs oder helden drinnenstehn, aber nur für die verteidigende partei! (wie schon des öffteren gesehn und auch mitbekommen, das sich die Ordnungsspieler in ihre Basis zurückziehen und mit ihren Feuermagiern verteidigen da sie genau wissen das uns die champs und helden wegputzen. (auch hier könnte man etwas machen wie zb. Bist du zu feige in die schlacht zu ziehen und länger als 15 sec. in deiner base bleibst wirst du für 5 min zum schweigen verdammt und kannst für diese zeit nichts mehr machen)


----------



## Punischer240 (8. November 2008)

nichts gegen den thread aber anstatt jeden tag am gleichen mist rumzumeckern könntet ihr lieber mal nen aufruf starten das zb am sonntag auf allen servern die ordnung und die zerstörung von t1 bis t4 um sechs uhr anfangt ein open rvr match der extra klasse zu starten

...da mythik zurzeit mit nem anderen patch genug arbeit hat könnten ja mal die spieler etwas dafür machen das im open rvr was los ist


----------



## Geige (8. November 2008)

würden wa ja gerne machen aber wo erreichst du möglichst 
viele spieler von deinem server und zwar ohne alle allgemeinen foren damit zu nerven?

richtig in nem offizielem-server-forum!
und haben wir sowas?
*Nein*

ps: ich weiß es gibt fanprojekte aber die kennen doch viele leute nicht!
deshalb mach ich hier gleichmal werbung für
www.helmgart.de


----------



## Punischer240 (8. November 2008)

bin aber sicher das sich da nen paar leute von buffed was nettes ausdenken können...wären auf jedenfal sehr dankbar dafür


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. November 2008)

Scenarios müssen nicht generft werden.

Open RvR muss atraktiver werden. ( und nein ich rede nicht von 100 % mehr ep/rp )
Wenn man ein Keepraid mitgemacht hat, hat man alle gemacht. es wird auf die dauer einfach stink langweilig.


----------



## Terratec (9. November 2008)

WoW => Das Spiel sagt einem wos langgeht. 
PvP: Bgs+Arena = Toller Char
PvE Kara+Gruul+.....+Sunwell = Toller Char
WAR => Man muss eigene Wege finden um einen tollen Char zu bekommen. Und der offensichtlichste führt eben über Szenarios.

Das Problem liegt meiner Meinung nach nicht darin, dass RvR zu wenig Attraktik ist, sondern dass man zu wenig darauf hingewiesen wird. Jemand der nur Szenarios abfarmt und noch nie eine Burg belagert hat, der weiß auch nicht wie Burgbelagerungen sind, was man bekommt, wieviel Spaß sie machen können usw. Und deßhalb hören manche schon mit dem Spiel auf (leider), weil ihnen schlicht und ergreifend die Szenarios keinen Spaß mehr machen und sie nichts anderes kennen.


----------



## Jommy (9. November 2008)

Ich spiel War jetzt seit der Beta mit meiner Frau zusammen, und es fehlt irgendwie an Zielen, an einer Motivation, einzig die Klassen hielten uns bis gestern noch bei der Stange, es macht spaß die Klassen zu spielen, aber dann will diese auch gefordert werden und sich Aufgaben stellen und Ziele haben.

Die Szenarios zu nerfen, oder gar abzuschaffen halte ich für eine Enthauptung von War, denn die Szenarios sind das einzige was im Moment richtig gut unterhält. Ich lese dauernd die Leute müssen sich ans Spiel anpassen und nicht umgekehrt, das find ich etwas dreist, damals hatte Kennedy recht mit „Frage nicht was dein Land für dich tun kann, sondern was du für dein Land tun kannst!“ aber das auf ein Spiel umzumünzen halte ich für verwegen.

Open RVR reizt einfach nicht so das man es gern zur Hauptbeschäftigung macht, die Mängel haben einige Vorredner schon angeführt, wenig bis gar keine Belohnung für den Char, wenig xp, sehr zeitaufwändig bis mal alles steht und beginnt dauerts ziemlich lang. Man laß immer das es für Gelegenheitsspieler DAS Spiel ist, da passt Open RVR aber nicht zu, die Szenarios hingegen schon.

Noch etwas fern ab vom Thema....
Uns begeisterten auch die PQs, da fand sich auch immer jemand für, sie machen wirklich ne' Menge spaß, sind kurzweilig und es fällt auch meist etwas für einen ab. Uns fehlt auf Dauer auch der "Bastelfaktor", anfangs wohltuend sich nicht groß ums crafting kümmern zu müssen, kein bufffood angeln zu müssen, keine verbände zu stricken und und und, aber oft sitzt man da und wird von der monotonie des Spiels eingeholt und gähnt so vor sich hin. Ich hätte auch nie gedacht das wow doch so einfallsreiche Quests hat, aber War zeigt mir das auf das man das noch stupider abhandeln kann als in WOW.

Wir sind wohl doch nicht so pvp orientiert, oder für ein MMO bietet sich uns nicht die Abwechslung die wir brauchen. Ein Kämpfer will nicht immer nur Kämpfen, sondern braucht auch Phasen dazwischen, in denen er an seinen Künsten feilt und Kräfte sammelt für die nächste Schlacht. Wir sind Kriegsmüde, wie flasche Leer, als wären wir in den wenigen Wochen wie im Zeitraffer durch die Kämpfe in Rocky I, Rocky II, Rocky III, Rocky IV, Rocky V und Rocky Balbao gezogen worden, wir teilten viel aus, steckten noch mehr ein, aber dazwischen fehlte die Trauer um einen toten Trainer und Freund, die Geburt des Kindes, der Kauf einer Villa und der berühmte Besuch im Zoo! Denn wie sagte der Fahrer des Kredithais in Rocky I "geh mit ihr in den Zoo, der ist was für doofe". Wir sind fix und alle und wissen nicht warum wir weiter kämpfen sollten.

Damit sag ich adieu zu einem in ansätzen begeisternden Spiel, aber es fehlte das Happy End.

FIN


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. November 2008)

Jommy schrieb:


> Wir sind wohl doch nicht so pvp orientiert, oder für ein MMO bietet sich uns nicht die Abwechslung die wir brauchen. Ein Kämpfer will nicht immer nur Kämpfen, sondern braucht auch Phasen dazwischen, in denen er an seinen Künsten feilt und Kräfte sammelt für die nächste Schlacht. Wir sind Kriegsmüde, wie flasche Leer, als wären wir in den wenigen Wochen wie im Zeitraffer durch die Kämpfe in Rocky I, Rocky II, Rocky III, Rocky IV, Rocky V und Rocky Balbao gezogen worden, wir teilten viel aus, steckten noch mehr ein, aber dazwischen fehlte die Trauer um einen toten Trainer und Freund, die Geburt des Kindes, der Kauf einer Villa und der berühmte Besuch im Zoo! Denn wie sagte der Fahrer des Kredithais in Rocky I "geh mit ihr in den Zoo, der ist was für doofe". Wir sind fix und alle und wissen nicht warum wir weiter kämpfen sollten.



Full sign   leider


----------



## spux (9. November 2008)

Jommy schrieb:


> Open RVR reizt einfach nicht so das man es gern zur Hauptbeschäftigung macht, die Mängel haben einige Vorredner schon angeführt, wenig bis gar keine Belohnung für den Char, wenig xp, sehr zeitaufwändig bis mal alles steht und beginnt dauerts ziemlich lang. Man laß immer das es für Gelegenheitsspieler DAS Spiel ist, da passt Open RVR aber nicht zu, die Szenarios hingegen schon.



tja die geschmäcker sind da wohl sehr verschieden, openRvR ist das einzigste was mich an WAR reizt, und wenn ich zb wie gestern mit einem meiner chars durch die lande reite und 4000 XP für einen höherlevligen fraktionsgegner bekomme dann ist das schon ne menge motivation für mich.
für die 4000 xp hätte ich ansonsten eine eher langweilige quest erledigen müssen, also mach ich lieber RVR. nur leider gibs noch zu wenige die RVR betreiben da es ja leider bequemer ist sich bei szenarien anzumelden^^


----------



## deccpqcc (9. November 2008)

hier mal ein typischer spielnachmittag auf dem server erengrad:
man kommt on, sieht das donnerberg, praag, drachenwacht umkämpft sind.
man fliegt alle 3 gebiete ab. alle 3 sind komplett in order-hand, nirgends ist eine rvr-gruppe offen.
und das ist alles schon über wochen so, niemals ändert sich etwas, open rvr ist komplett tot.

man macht also paar szenarien, hat dann kein bock mehr und wechselt auf einen andren server oder geht off.

wenn sich nix ändert hat man irgendwann gar keine lust mehr überhaupt noch einzuloggen, es ist nämlich einfach nur langweilig und öde.


----------



## schmand (10. November 2008)

Da sieht man mal wieder, wie einer nur denkt, wie man etwas zurecht biegen kann, damit es einem selbst besser passt. Allein schon das "nur bis 39 RP in SCs" ist mal egoistisch. Hauptsache das RvR in dem du dich gerade befindest ist aktiv, der Rest ist ja egal. Schon dran gedacht, dass es nicht einfach so als Dekoration auch T1-T3 RvR Gebiete gibt ? Damit kannst du deine Lösung knicken. Damit man im RvR so gut, wie in SC Leveln (Rang/Ruf) kann, muss man da einen Bonus von gut 300-400% setzen. Wenn man die Quests + Bonus von SCs betrachtet, dann muss es mal sein. SC ist zur Zeit einfach mal schneller und effektiver.


----------

